# Tiempo de carga y descarga de capacitor...



## Reeve. (Sep 16, 2007)

Bueno, necesito hacer un arreglo con una fuente que de una senal cuadrada, de modo que un capacitor electrolicito de 470 uF a 25 V o uno de .1uF a 100 V tenga un tiempo de descarga que sea del doble que el tiempo de carga, y que esto sea visible en el oscliloscopio...

Tengo la idea de que puede ser con un diodo, sin embargo no estoy seguro, si alquien pudiera guiarme le estaria muy agradecido como siempre, con humildad, se despide su amigo Reeve...


----------



## VichoT (Sep 16, 2007)

Holas.Reeve.la carga y desarga esta dada por la rewsitencia en ambos ctos(cto de carga y cto de descarga) trendrias ke presentar elc to en le ke esta el condenso y ver ke se puede hacer.

BYE!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Necesita efectivamente un diodo, si no, la misma alternancia de tu fuente descargara al capacitor.
Basicamente si colocas una resistencia R en serie para cargar necesitaras 2R para que la descarga sea en el doble de tiempo.


----------

